# Any experiences with Waterford Leprechaun wood stove?



## johnsgunworks (Aug 18, 2012)

http://swmi.craigslist.org/hsh/3206701752.html

This looks like it may be a good deal for any SW Michiganders or Northern Hoosiers  in the market for a discontinued little non-cat.


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2012)

It's a decent small stove. With flue pipe it's a decent deal.


----------

